# OOOOPS, I ALWAYS THOUGHT IT WOULDN'T HAPPEN TO ME BECAUSE I'M SO CAREFUL



## awsum55 (Jan 3, 2017)

Well I finally joined a group that I never wanted to be a part of. I cut off the tip of my middle finger on my right hand tonight. I was pushing a piece through my table saw mounted to a jig and had the blade tilted to 45º. It happened so fast I'm not really sure what happened, but I think the jig got cocked sideways and threw my hand into the blade.

I just watched a show where a cook cut the end of his finger off and they took him to the hospital. They just cleaned it and wrapped it up. They said there is nothing else they can do, but to make sure to keep it clean and the finger will heal.

I was worried about sleeping, so my wife ran out to get a finger guard for me. It's hard to believe, but there isn't much pain at all. This is going to sound odd, but I'm very upset that I ruined part of my project.

So I didn't go to the hospital, I just squeezed my finger to stop the bleeding and wrapped it with gauze. I didn't cut the bone, but came as close as I could. I actually cut my fingernail in half. Here is the result if you care to look. *WARNING, IT'S PRETTY NASTY*

.
Finger https://i.ibb.co/zrmS1YY/IMG-2809.jpg

https://i.ibb.co/L8cBFS6/IMG-2810.jpg

https://i.ibb.co/R6rjs6h/IMG-2817.jpg

Here is what happened, you can see how the jig was pulled into the blade along with my hand.

https://ibb.co/1d4vHX2

https://ibb.co/1ntrZw1

Be careful it happens even when you think you are doing something safely.


----------



## JohnMcClure (Aug 24, 2016)

Wow! Thanks for sharing. That SUCKS!
Especially thanks for putting up links to the pictures WITHOUT displaying them in the post. I can avoid seeing it.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

I looked and, OUCH!!!!
Hope it heals fast and, stays pain free.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

You are lucky that's all it was. I hope it heals quickly. 
I can see that had you put a guide on the jig for the miter slot, you would have been less likely to have that accident. But, hindsight is always 20-20. 
On a humorous note, pickle that portion of your finger, and when some kids ask what happened to your finger, just tell them "It's here, wanna see it"?? ............ Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## PaulDoug (Sep 26, 2013)

Oh, man. Sorry that happen. Things happen very quickly on a table saw. Hope all heals well. It will take a LooooG time to heal. They may have been able to reattach it had you gone to emergency. Maybe worth getting a tetanus shot.


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

Wow! That looks awful. I would definitely have gone to the ER for cleaning and evaluation.

I had an accident many years ago where I sort of ground off the tip of a finger. No where near as bad as yours. I went to the ER and they cleaned things up and sent me to a hand specialist. I was instructed to soak the finger in hydrogen peroxide for about ten minutes at a time several times a day. That fought off bacteria and the action of the peroxide helped to further debride dead tissue. The finger slowly healed and skin grew over but the tip is quite sensitive to pressure since the pad of flesh is much thinner.

I would strongly suggest that you have a doctor look at the finger. Be on the lookout for infection.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

curiosity made me look just to make me see the reality of what can happen,my dad did exactly what you did,his cut a little of the bone also.he went to the er and had it stiched up and i recommend you do too as kazooman described,you dont want further problems.be safe john and thanks for sharing this and reminding us that it can happen to anyone,no matter how careful we think we are.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I get the shivers just reading this. Accidents happen when you become complacent. Thanks for the post. It's posts like this that remind people to stay vigilant.


----------



## kiwilynne (Jan 3, 2019)

"This is going to sound odd, but I'm very upset that I ruined part of my project."

Mate, that would be my first reaction too!

Bloody hell though, glad you're OK. But yeah, tetanus shot might be a good idea.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns (Aug 22, 2019)

Sucks, Im glad you didnt hit bone, then its a whole different ballgame. Heal fast and good luck.

Im adding a mitre-slot runner for my tapering jig tomorrow, but I have a left-tilting blade. This sort of thing is common with a right tilting blade, when the stock is under the blade and against the fence. If you had that jig on the other side of the blade running in the mitre slot, or even if you had the fence left of the blade, probably would still have your fingertip.

As far as tetanus is concerned, tetanus is anaerobic, cant survive where theres oxygen, this is why deep puncture wounds are an automatic tetanus shot. If you havent noticed cramping, especially about the neck area, in the first 12-24hrs, then you probably wont develope tetanus. If you do notice any sort of unusual cramping- emergency room pronto! A doctor is gonna wanna give it to you anyway.

Hydrogen peroxide is old-school, anti-bacterial spray is much better. Salt water soak- excellent. Sooner you expose the wound to air, the better also.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Weird that it cut it so clean. Normally the cuts, I have seen, have been rag dolled. Very lucky. Glad it wasn't worse.


----------



## awsum55 (Jan 3, 2017)

I just got off the phone with my Doctor's triage nurse and she wants me to go to the emergency room to get it checked out. I really don't want to, but I guess I will.

I had a tetanus shot Sept. of 2011 so it's been 8 years. I'm probably still good but who knows.



> .
> I can see that had you put a guide on the jig for the miter slot, you would have been less likely to have that accident.
> 
> *I didn't think I needed one because I had the fence to guide the jig.*
> ...


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I just got off the phone with my Doctor s triage nurse and she wants me to go to the emergency room to get it checked out. I really don t want to, but I guess I will.
> 
> I had a tetanus shot Sept. of 2011 so it s been 8 years. I m probably still good but who knows.
> 
> ...


good john why take a chance with more complications,as in dont be stubborn like me-lol.


----------



## awsum55 (Jan 3, 2017)

> If you had that jig on the other side of the blade running in the mitre slot, or even if you had the fence left of the blade, probably would still have your fingertip.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


*When I went back to see what actually happened, I thought the same thing. I don't usually cut under the blade like that because I know it's dangerous. I figured it was much safer because of the jig, so I never even gave it a thought.
*


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

So, I guess you typed this post one handed?  Wow. That is sure a clean slice. Did they stitch it back on?


----------



## awsum55 (Jan 3, 2017)

OK, I was wrong. I went to the emergency room and they took an x-ray. I did hit the bone and there is not enough skin to close the wound. He took a few pictures and sent them to the hand surgeon. The doctor stitched it up the best he could even though it will have to be redone later. If you can believe it , it looks worse than before.

They told me they had to send me to a hand surgeon. He said they will probably have to trim the bone back so there is enough skin to wrap over the end of my finger. I really didn't have too much pain at all until I was stitched up and the nerve block wore off. Holy cannoli that was crazy painful.

I eventually realized that it was stitched up through my nail and those nerves were just fine. I'm guessing the reason I didn't have any real pain before is I think the initial cut destroyed the nerves and they stopped working. The nerves in my nail were just fine and when the block wore off It got my attention.

The surgeon hasn't called back, so I'm not sure what's next but I'll let you know when I find out.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Typically they won't sew anything more than 6 hours old. If it was a "dirty wound" less at the Doc's discretion. TS wounds are usually classified as dirty wounds because we do such a poor job of sterilizing our saws before starting work each day. Plus who ever heard of sterile sawdust?

Sad to hear of your misadventure, but cutting under the blade tilt is a NO NO, jig or not. Bad way to learn a lesson though.

Hope it all heals well, any return of pain, redness going up your finger, fever or pus kinda stuff go Doctoring right away. Open wound, with bone showing can quickly get you Osteomyelitis (bone infection) seeing they are supposed to be on the inside, they can get out of hand quickly.


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

I am glad that you finally decided to seek medical attention. From the pictures it did appear that you had cut far enough down from the tip to have struck the bone. The hand doc will have to make your finger even shorter to allow it to heal.

Hopefully you will hear from the doctor soon and get the procedure taken care of quickly. Best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

John,

Yeah that's a bad one. I won't tell you exactly why, but I am in a profession where I deal with wounds quite often. You did seek medical advice, which is smart, but truthfully if the skin is missing the only thing left is a skin graft. But it will eventually heal by granulation. The finger will loose sensation, too.

Regarding the jig, a couple hold down clamps would keep you hands far from the blade.

Also, on jigs like this, a miter bar or other guide to keep it against the fence is a good idea.

This is one reason why I hate a right tilt blade for a right handed person and the fence on the left.


----------



## Sark (May 31, 2017)

Makes me want to get a SawStop for obvious reasons. Also I'm not getting younger and worry about manual dexterity declining as well as intellect. Aging is not something you feel, and that can lead to unsafe practice.

Finally, I hate doing miter cuts on the right-tilt table saw because of the binding, burning and potential for kick-backs. Sometimes it seems there is no other way…Sorry for your accident. Thanks for sharing, and good luck with the recovery process.


----------



## DutchW (May 16, 2019)

John, hope your recovery is swift and your pain decreases faster. Did the same thing with a 1½" wide router bit - pinky finger instead. While the pain and may be present now, think of the shop/war stories later on.


----------



## awsum55 (Jan 3, 2017)

Thank you all for your concern and well wishes. One good thing that this event has provided is reminding us that cutting under the blade is dangerous and should be avoided.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns (Aug 22, 2019)

You hardcore Awsum, what with trying to avoid the doc, and flushing youre bits down the toilet.

On another note, I dont think you can even buy right-tilting TS´s in Europe anymore, except, perhaps, on the big sliding table saws, where the cut is always made from left the blade.

As Dutch mentioned, I fear my router table much more so than my TS.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Thank you all for your concern and well wishes. One good thing that this event has provided is reminding us that cutting under the blade is dangerous and should be avoided.
> 
> - awsum55


that it did john we just wish it wasn't at your expense my friend.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> You hardcore Awsum, what with trying to avoid the doc, and flushing youre bits down the toilet.
> 
> On another note, I dont think you can even buy right-tilting TS´s in Europe anymore, except, perhaps, on the big sliding table saws, where the cut is always made from left the blade.
> 
> ...


ill second that!


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

> So, I guess you typed this post one handed?  Wow. That is sure a clean slice. Did they stitch it back on?
> 
> - Andybb


Didn't mean to sound flippant. I knew the pain was coming. I mangled the end of my finger with a router bit that didn't hurt until the next day. But then it REALLY hurt. I feel for ya.


----------



## Mike_in_STL (Dec 8, 2016)

Welcome to club no one wants to join. I had the ring finger on my right hand sucked into a biscuit joiner when I was in high school.

They don't make them like this any more.









Did everything by the book, board was clamped, guard was engaged, but the blade bound up and pulled the wood out of the clamps and my finger tip into the blade. Made it into hamburger meat.

Both our scenarios could have been far worse. Get yours cleaned up and mind the spinny bits, they bite.


----------



## awsum55 (Jan 3, 2017)

> So, I guess you typed this post one handed?  Wow. That is sure a clean slice. Did they stitch it back on?
> 
> - Andybb
> 
> ...


Don't worry Andy, I have a good sense of humor. My biggest problem now is getting the hand surgeon to call me back so we can schedule the operation before it heals any further.

No matter what, I'll still have to go through the pain a second time. Not really looking forward to that.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns (Aug 22, 2019)

You build rings, pain builds character = rings with character!


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

I am not sure if I want to look however after following this I have learned that I shouldn't allow material to travel under a tilted blade while between the blade and fence. Not sure if I would have done that but after this I know that I am going to be more vigilant at analyzing how wood could get in a bind and react. I think the comment that stuck with me is "it happened so fast I am not really sure what happened". It is amazing how fast a blink of an eye can be. Thank you for posting.


----------



## Scooter123 (Aug 8, 2019)

May I ask two questions?

When you started cutting, how far were your fingers from the blade? In other words, if everything went as planned, how far would your fingers have been from the blade?

Were you using a push stick?

I'd like to learn from your mistake.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns (Aug 22, 2019)

Hey Scooter, Sorry to jump in like this, but it may be that our friend Awsum is down on meds?


> ? Maybe not


?

Anyway, there usually isnt a push-stick involved with a jig.

What we have learned from Awsum´s tragic mistake is: NEVER cut a mitre under the blade! no matter where your fingers are.

Look at the photo of the jig skewered into the blade. The last photo. Awsum is lucky that jig didnt fly up and take out a few teeth as well.


----------



## Scooter123 (Aug 8, 2019)

Hey Brian, got it. I'll answer my own questions.

His fingers would have been about 6" from the spinning blade, assuming one is pushing from the center of the jig. That part is perfectly safe.

No, I would not have used a push stick on this type of jig. That part is perfectly safe.

From the picture, which I did not want to look at, the jig got bound up (pinched) between the blade and the fence, with no where to go.

I think I would have put the jig on the other side of the blade and used a miter saw gauge to clamp it down and my fingers would have been on the miter gauge handle. Alternatively, I would have used a sliding compound miter saw or my Radial Arm Saw. The safest saw in the shop is the band saw, but making bevels is sometimes difficult. Yeah, I know my table tilts, but it is not terribly accurate. A beveled carrier jig for a band saw would have been the safest way to make this cut.

I'll often sit and ponder which power tool is the safest to use for a particular cut, and on more than one occasion I have slept on it or opted for hand tools. I am not very brave with power tools, and often wimp out.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns (Aug 22, 2019)

> I think I would have put the jig on the other side of the blade and used a miter saw gauge to clamp it down and my fingers would have been on the miter gauge handle.
> 
> - Scooter123


This is the correct, safe way to make this particular cut on a right-tilting blade. Or, he could have had the jig left of the blade with a runner in the mitre slot.

The most accurate mitre cuts are done on a table saw, preferably with a sharp blade. The problem with doing precision mitres on a radial arm saw or a mitre saw is that there can be some fluctuation in the mechanism as the blade comes down into the cut, resulting in a less than perfect cut.



> His fingers would have been about 6" from the spinning blade, assuming one is pushing from the center of the jig. That part is perfectly safe.
> 
> - Scooter123


It was not safe in the least, in fact it was dangerous, and we have all seen the result.


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

Awsum55,

I hope your absence from your thread means that you have been off getting the proper medical care. Let us know how it turned out. Here's hoping for a speedy recovery.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Wow John That's terrible that happen to you,I hope you heal quickly. This is the kind of story that prompted me to buy a SawStop,I just felt it was good insurance.

https://www.artisticwoodstudio.com/videos


----------



## AndyJ1s (Jan 26, 2019)

The aspect ratio of jig width to length is entirely too close to 1:1 to be using the rip fence rather than the miter gauge.

Combine that with the underside of the saw blade (tilted to a miter), and binding + kickback are much more likely.

Andy


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

Wouldn't something like a Grriper or regular push block work to hold this jig down?


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

Just realized there wasn't a runner in the miter slot either. Seems like maybe running the blade perpendicular and building a jig that is angled that also is secured by a runner that slides in the miter slot.









None of which helps John's finger but hind sight is 20/20.

I have zero experience with right tilt blades. Now they scare me.


----------



## Bunyon (Sep 4, 2017)

Hope you heal quick and can get back to working on projects. Thanks for posting and reminding us of the dangers. I can't add anymore safety comments to whats already been said. Thanks all


----------



## ruger (Feb 20, 2018)

that's a mighty aggressive looking blade in the picture,


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

> I have zero experience with right tilt blades. Now they scare me.
> 
> - Andybb


I have both a left tilt Delta, and a Right tilt General, talk about confused….

Andy, no need for them to. There was a time they were the only game in town. It's probably easier to see working with a Left tilt if that is what your mind sees as being safer, but if you use a Right tilt every day, it's the exact same, just backward.

The only advantage to a lefty is on a tilt, or bevel rip. How often do you actually do those? The available and usable table space in the tilted mode. If you are used to a Righty, and want to make a bevel on a large piece of work, it's a bring the tool to the work thing, Circ or track saw versus table saw. In reality even those with a left tilter will do the same anymore rather that trying to slide a sheet of plywood for a bevel on it. But then when do you need to bevel the edge of a sheet of plywood? I'd use an edge running router with a chamfer bit….

A WoodCraft summary piece, with an illustration.

I've read several times that those who ran Powermatic at the time, when Left tilters (PM66's) came about that it wasn't anything to do with perceived safety for the operator, that they were just cheaper to make.

One guys opinion on the subject
 Eisan is correct that the Right tilt saw never needs to be fixed, when making cuts off the cursor. For my money I make a LOT more straight rips, than long bevels. I'd buy a Right tilt Sawstop, but they cost too much to make. So I'll stick with that Old General, because more often than cutting rip bevels, I swap blades for the cut I'm making, rip. cross, FTG 1/4" for laying in lock dados, and dados for bottoms, etc. Always changing blades, and not caring a whit how thick they are, my cursor is always dead on.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Holy cow John!

I just read this post after a comment by Brian on another thread. Hope the healing is going well!

I use a "death grip" when pushing sleds through the saw and never envisioned a twist like that happening. I'm definitely going to be using miter bars on sleds in the future and probably forgo the (redundant) fence.

Take care buddy!


----------



## awsum55 (Jan 3, 2017)

Splinty, you won't believe what I was doing when this happened. I saw your arts and crafts lamp and had to make one. First I made just the shade to replace an ugly glass globe on the ceiling of my foyer. I took some stained glass and I masked off a design, then I bead blasted it to frost the surface.










I was very happy with the way it came out and I wanted to do another shade to use on a table lamp like you did. I made the shade and installed some white semi translucent glass. Then I started on the base and I wanted to use glass in the section where you used zebra wood.










I wanted to taper the stem so I made a new jig. Now that I think about it, I made a smaller jig for these cuts and that put my hand closer to the blade.

Until you commented on my post, I didn't remember who I was copying. I went back to see who I copied and then checked out your blog. I saw your jig and realized you did it the same way, under the blade. I was reluctant to mention what I was working on for fear of making you feel guilty.

Just like you, I've cut under the blade for years without incident. I'm not sure if I will cut under the blade in the future because for the last few days I've tried using the fence on the left and it feels awkward and even a little dangerous because I'm not used to it. Because I had to sneak up on the angle I was cutting, I could not use a runner on the jig. I'm sure if my jig was larger, my hand would have been safer. I should have used a larger piece of plywood.

I go to the hand surgeon tomorrow to get my stitches out and see how everything is going. I think it's healing pretty well and the only pain I feel is an occasional sharp pain in the area near my knuckle.

I'd like to thank everyone for their concern, and I hope you all stay safe when using your power tools.


----------



## PaulDoug (Sep 26, 2013)

Glad to read it is healing well. Keep us posted.. Beautiful lamp shades. I look forward to seeing the finished table lamp.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns (Aug 22, 2019)

If you make your jigs to saddle the fence, rather than use a runner, you can still sneak up on your dimension, just move the fence, and you can safely cut under the blade!


----------



## KCConst (Mar 15, 2013)

Sorry.. I know too well how quickly it happens.
I have to admit I laughed at the picture of the loose finger tip.. 
Mine flew back and hit me in the cheek.



















.


----------



## mski (Jul 3, 2007)

OWEEEE !!!
All I can say is 
http://www.badaxetoolworks.com/index.php


----------



## accord (Sep 15, 2019)

years ago i worked in a cabinet shop did about the same thing on a table saw..,only my ring finger..a few stitches and all was good, then about two years ago putting down laminate flooring I got in a hurry , not paying attention and sliced off a chunk of my index finger…nothing they could do but wrap it and gave me some antibiotics..took a few weeks but you cant tell now..I guess we all at sometime maybe daydream or whatever and that's all it takes


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> OWEEEE !!!
> All I can say is
> http://www.badaxetoolworks.com/index.php
> 
> - mski


kinda bad taste to advertise on a thread like this


----------



## GrantA (Jul 19, 2014)

pottz, maki isn't advertising he's trying to say hand tools won't cut off your finger. That's simply untrue. A sharp handsaw can do the same thing if you get into a rhythm on repetitive cuts and one of those fingers slides to the wrong place…


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> pottz, maki isn t advertising he s trying to say hand tools won t cut off your finger. That s simply untrue. A sharp handsaw can do the same thing if you get into a rhythm on repetitive cuts and one of those fingers slides to the wrong place…
> 
> - GrantA


would have been better to just state that as you did rather than post a tool site,and your correct a sharp hand saw or chisel can cause severe injuries.


----------



## cmacnaughton (May 17, 2019)

> pottz, maki isn t advertising he s trying to say hand tools won t cut off your finger. That s simply untrue. A sharp handsaw can do the same thing if you get into a rhythm on repetitive cuts and one of those fingers slides to the wrong place…
> 
> - GrantA


As someone who cut off the tip of his thumb with a utility knife, I can confirm. Fortunately it was very sharp, which made sewing it back on a breeze for the ER doc.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> pottz, maki isn t advertising he s trying to say hand tools won t cut off your finger. That s simply untrue. A sharp handsaw can do the same thing if you get into a rhythm on repetitive cuts and one of those fingers slides to the wrong place…
> 
> - GrantA
> 
> ...


ill bet the number of utility knife injuries far out number table saw cuts by far.


----------



## Mike_in_STL (Dec 8, 2016)

Remember to cut towards your chum, not your thumb! By the way…I'm guilty of getting myself with the utility knife too.


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

A friend of mine years ago cut into his hand badly between the thumb and forefinger with a dovetail saw so its possible. I also remember watching a youtube video where after sharpening a chisel scary sharp said he used to shave the hair on the back of his hand but pointing to a a scar he said it cost him about three grand the last time so he just cuts paper now.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Those shades look fantastic with the glass! SWMBO has a bunch of glass just sitting on the shelves in her studio, perhaps I need to help her thin the stock some 8^)

Of course the glass can cost more than the mica, but it sure adds to the color possibilities.

I have the same concerns about the runner and fine-tuning the cut. Brians mention of a fence straddle is ok for many things, but in this case any of the typical slight slop required to have a straddle slide is just too much IMO.

I think if I spend a bit more time I can create a jig with a runner that has a degree of easy adjustability and security.

I have a right tilt saw and also don't like the cuts produced to the left of the blade.

This is all a big wake up call for jig engineering!


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns (Aug 22, 2019)

+1 on the utility knife scorecard. Lets not leave out the maleficent angle grinder!


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

> +1 on the utility knife scorecard. Lets not leave out the maleficent angle grinder!
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Yes, plus the hand chisel, hammer, drill, and belt sander….

Uncle Ed's rule of thumb: "Don't use your thumb as a rule or you'll likely hit it with a hammer"


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

> As someone who cut off the tip of his thumb with a utility knife, I can confirm. Fortunately it was very sharp, which made sewing it back on a breeze for the ER doc.
> 
> - cmacnaughton


Not to totally change the subject, but yes Utility knives are the only shop mishaps I have had. BUT has anyone seen the newer safety variety of a utility knife? They just hardly work at all, sure you can't cut yourself, but you also can't cut a box. I think Gass needs to look into them, put a 60 buck device on them, that fires the knife the instant you start cutting skin…......


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> As someone who cut off the tip of his thumb with a utility knife, I can confirm. Fortunately it was very sharp, which made sewing it back on a breeze for the ER doc.
> 
> - cmacnaughton
> 
> ...


LMAO, now thats funny.


----------



## awsum55 (Jan 3, 2017)

> I have the same concerns about the runner and fine-tuning the cut.* Brians mention of a fence straddle* is ok for many things, but in this case any of the typical slight slop required to have a straddle slide is just too much IMO
> - splintergroup


I don't have a Biesemeyer style fence, so it would be hard to adapt for a straddle style jig.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

Man, that was hard to look at. So sorry….

I hate to bring this up at the risk of all hll breaking loose but as careful as I am, this is the reason I got the sawstop after my delta got old and tired. I know, I know, no guarantees but at least upping the odds.


----------



## cmacnaughton (May 17, 2019)

> +1 on the utility knife scorecard. Lets not leave out the maleficent angle grinder!
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Or…and I'm embarrassed to admit this…a forstner bit. I was making a Valentine's present for my wife that involved drilling a 1-1/2" diameter hole into a segment of ash branch about 4" in diameter. For some reason I still can't comprehend I decided to hold the segment with one hand while I drilled into it with the other hand (I didn't have a drill press at the time). The result was predictable and I still have that pretty scar down half the length of my right index finger.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

> Not to totally change the subject, but yes Utility knives are the only shop mishaps I have had. BUT has anyone seen the newer safety variety of a utility knife? They just hardly work at all, sure you can t cut yourself, but you also can t cut a box. I think Gass needs to look into them, put a 60 buck device on them, that fires the knife the instant you start cutting skin…......
> 
> - therealSteveN


If Steve Gass were to take a long walk off a short bridge, I'll be the first one to thank him.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> +1 on the utility knife scorecard. Lets not leave out the maleficent angle grinder!
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> ...


im guilty of this one myself just got lucky and never got seriously hurt.


----------



## MrWolfe (Jan 23, 2018)

I once underestimated the power and danger in a 12 inch disk sander and wandered over the centerpoint. Twisted my wrist 180 degrees and took the pads off of three fingers in an instant. I immediately found my self on the floor trying to count the fingers of my left hand with my right hand. 
Good thing is I can play guitar a little better with those thickened scarred fingers.
It sucked though… not much to do for removing a couple of layers of skin but bandage them. I used those toe silicon "rubbers" with triple antibiotics for a few weeks.
Don't assume anything is completely safe, not without running through the worst case scenarios and thinking about the safest process of a few alternatives. There is always a different way to skin a cat, or in my case, your fingers.

That lamp is beautiful Awsum55, and I am very glad to see you here. Glad you are healing well.

Jon


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns (Aug 22, 2019)

> but in this case any of the typical slight slop required to have a straddle slide is just too much IMO.
> 
> - splintergroup


I am fairly certain this is why blue painters tape was invented.


----------



## unclearthur (Jul 4, 2013)

Does anyone have concerns with using a jig like the OP (ie without a miter slot runner) if the saw is left tilt? I've been using this sled from Jay Bates without sensing any potential problems …....

Also, seems to me the problem isn't the sled per se, same issue would be there with ripping a bevel on any piece of wood with the blade leaning to the right towards the fence, wouldn't it?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns (Aug 22, 2019)

> Does anyone have concerns with using a jig like the OP (ie without a miter slot runner) if the saw is left tilt? I ve been using this sled from Jay Bates without sensing any potential problems …....
> 
> Also, seems to me the problem isn t the sled per se, same issue would be there with ripping a bevel on any piece of wood with the blade leaning to the right towards the fence, wouldn t it?
> 
> - unclearthur


A riving knife, and a vertical hold-down block clamped to the fence after the blade are our allies.

I have a left-tilt blade and was using a similar jig like Awsum´s for tapering. Just to be safe I recently put a runner on it, you know, after I saw the horror show in the first post. Cutting under the blade is the real hazard, like you said, but one can never be too safe! All my other jigs saddle the fence, or have a runner, and the ones I make in the future will too.


----------

